# What Does Your Hero Smell Like?



## FifthView (Apr 21, 2017)

I found this site via a link on Lynn Flewelling's Facebook page (author of the _Nightrunner_ series.)

What does your hero smell like?

A bit of random fun.

But I have to say it's helped me to nail down a couple names for a m/m romance novel I'm planning to start soon. The two MCs:

"nutmeg and passion"

"swords and heat"


----------



## Nimue (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh my god, Lothar apparently smells like _goose down and integrity_.  The funny thing is that he might smell like integrity, if that was ...a thing you could smell.  As for the goose down, maybe I'll have to put him in a puffy jacket for the rest of his scenes.  Love it.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 21, 2017)

OK. One of my heroes is half elf. She smells like forest and energy. What? Even better, my secondary hero is a gnome. She smells like football and envy.

Both my heroes are still rolling on the floor. Not entirely sure if they're laughing or gagging.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 21, 2017)

I got Volcano and Scotland for my main hero, and Volcano and Moonlight for my main Heroine. Not really what I would imagine, but I see if I can work that into the story somewhere--though I am not sure how Scotland would apply...I don't think there is a Scotland on my map.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 21, 2017)

Soap and Meaning. O_O She smells...meaningful? 

Right now, she definitely smells like NEITHER of those things.


----------



## FifthView (Apr 21, 2017)

Nimue said:


> Oh my god, Lothar apparently smells like _goose down and integrity_.  The funny thing is that he might smell like integrity, if that was ...a thing you could smell.  As for the goose down, maybe I'll have to put him in a puffy jacket for the rest of his scenes.  Love it.



I see the various results as being emblematic rather than necessarily literal smells, so integrity works. But some of the literal smells could be worked into the story also if they fit.

I actually fell into a hole when trying to settle on the name I'd use for one of my MCs, a kind of obsessive-compulsive punching of keys as I varied spelling and tried out new names until I found something that somewhat "fit." But this forced me to consider many possibilities. The name I'd settled on beforehand now looks wrong, and I'm glad I worked through my initial qualms with the ideas I'd originally had for the name. So even if random, it was fun to use as a spur to thought.

Edit:

I actually came up with the two above by using a given name + family name combination. If I go with first names only, I get, respectively:

"board rooms and defiance"

"thunderstorms and hunger"

These actually fit the two characters, the first especially because he's from a family of wealthy merchants but is a much younger son who has run wild before the story starts, complicating things for his family.


----------



## Ban (Apr 21, 2017)

Thin Mints and integrity.

Truly the things that come to my mind when I imagine a drug-manufacturing pragmatist.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Apr 21, 2017)

Cinnamon and the desert, it says...but in that Hito is Polynesian, I suspect he smells more of coconut oil.


----------



## La Volpe (Apr 21, 2017)

Ha, quite hilarious. 

Kovik, my rogue soldier is: Wool and midnight. Not sure about the wool bit, but the midnight is pretty accurate, I guess.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2017)

Tomrin smells like rain and Paris, apparently. If he existed in our world I suppose I could see him as a cafe-lurking Parisian who watches the rain while moodily swirling his mug of coffee. 

For fun I decided to type in my secondary protagonists too. Miekkhal's scent is linen and fate (what does fate smell like?), and Aeyu's is...pepperoni and greed?? Okay...?


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 22, 2017)

You guys got cool/melodramatic stuff that could actually be construed to have relevance and I got "soap and meaning." Not fair.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 22, 2017)

I tried it for another of my protags and got "oatmeal and hope." Hope? I guess. Oatmeal? Uhh. 

I guess this is my fault, since I tend to pick stupid names for my characters.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 22, 2017)

So I typed in my OWN name...and got...Brie and subtlety. 

I...Subtlety is NOT one of my virtues...


----------



## FifthView (Apr 22, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> So I typed in my OWN name...and got...Brie and subtlety.
> 
> I...Subtlety is NOT one of my virtues...



Ah...but DragonOfTheAerie is "moss and secrecy"  (I've noticed however that actually putting spaces in changes it, so....)


----------



## La Volpe (Apr 22, 2017)

La Volpe apparently smells like "leather and conviction".


----------



## Ban (Apr 22, 2017)

Banten smells like... Blackberries and Lust


Well I guess I just discovered a whole new side of myself. Can't say I'm displeased.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 22, 2017)

FifthView said:


> Ah...but DragonOfTheAerie is "moss and secrecy"  (I've noticed however that actually putting spaces in changes it, so....)



Hmm, I like moss lol


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 22, 2017)

Banten said:


> Banten smells like... Blackberries and Lust
> 
> 
> Well I guess I just discovered a whole new side of myself. Can't say I'm displeased.



Ha! That one's a good one.


----------



## valiant12 (Apr 22, 2017)

I typed in my family name and apparently I smell like cotton and mastery.


----------



## Ban (Apr 22, 2017)

valiant12 said:


> I typed in my family name and apparently I smell like cotton and mastery.



...I think your family might have a dark, dark history.


----------



## Nimue (Apr 22, 2017)

Apparently Nimue smells like... spiced rum and fatigue.  Come on, only on the weekends...


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 22, 2017)

Garren smells like musk and lies. That's true. 

Julian Jacobsen smells like Thin Mints and integrity. Also about the integrity. Julian should smell like sweat and red hot metal.

Bertraud smells like motor oil and mastery.  That one is way off.


----------



## NeenaDiHope (May 10, 2017)

My MC smells like Scotch and energy! Change that the Bourbon and it might be right!! LOL


----------

